# Switching Town List for Civil Service



## jmaz (Sep 18, 2003)

I was wondering if you could switch to a different town for your civil service rank. I right now am on the MBTA list and would like to switch to a town or city. MBTA list is just crazy; I'll never have a chance to get on. If you could, does anyone know of a town or city that are low on people for the lists? I received a 95 on the test, so if there is a small list I might have a good chance. Right now my Residence Preference might not hire soon, so I'm looking for something.

Thanks.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Yes, in fact it is very easy to do....just go to mass.gov and click on civil service. Once you are there follow instructions on how to change applicant information....it will show you the form which can be printed right off their sight along with the towns and numbers that correspond with them.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

As I have said in previous posts, I have a very limited knowledge of civil service process. However, it was told to me that you can change your cities/towns as many times and as often as you want. Any know if this is correct?


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

You can change them as frequently as you want. Up until I got on as a reserve recently, I had changed my towns several times. You just either need to fill out that form on the civil service site or sending them a letter will work just as well.


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

You can also e-mail them, I also wanted of the abyss of MBTA, so I just e-mailed them my request complete with town#. I went from 800 to 25 8) .

I believe it can also be a gamble as the year goes by. If town X calls for the list in January, and you request that town in March. You just placed your self on a "dead list" AGAIN!

I was going switch one of my choices (ranked 80th) to a town I now from friends I would of ranked in the 20's, but they just recieved cards the other day from that town.

_Not that it matteres anymore,I'm in the application process with my #1 pick and residence!_


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

You need to consider the size of the town you are placing yourself on as well. I am 7th on a list, as a non-resident for a town, but when you think real hard about it, it's not that hot. By the time this really small department hires 3 full-time guys (2+1 formula) I'll be about 90 years old, just because it's a smaller town which does very little hiring. So while putting your name on the list for a small town, to get high on the list might seem like a good idea, you have to look at the departments hiring practices as well.


----------

